
Ask HN: How to Produce Content? - p__
I am wasting lot of time browsing mindlessly. I want to start pruducing content instead of consuming. Is there any book on being content producer?<p>Please guide me how and where to start.
======
moksly
Once you stop browsing, you’ll start doing something else. Trust me, I used to
use HN and other social media quite a lot, and I always felt like I didn’t
have enough time to do what I wanted to do.

Once that Apple screen time thing started popping up I saw why, I was spending
2-3 hours a day on my phone. So I stopped doing that. My phone now lives in a
specific place in my house and only use it for communication, or you know,
when I’m hiding from my family on the bathroom throne. But you’ll be amazed
how much you start producing, or doing, when you stop consuming.

------
memexy
HN has a search function. I searched the obvious phrase "creating content":
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=%22creating%20content%22&sort=byPopularity&type=story).
You can start there and if you still don't find what you need then ask a more
focused question.

------
ainasurfs
If you browse so much you can start by curating content. Something like: 10
best articles on influencer marketing - a link and short intro to each of them
and you have a piece of content of your own. Curating valuable content is many
times as good as creating it.

------
lmiller1990
Blogging is the easiest way to get started making content. Every time you
learn something new, write a blog post explaining what you learned.

------
RNCTX
The OP is awfully ironic. The answer, I think, is read more books and less
posts. So yes, there is a book on being a better thinker.

Pick one.

------
marmot777
Read the book “Everybody Writes.”

